

Show HN: Bitmap to Vector conversion - dgmid
http://www.image-vectorizer.com

======
pbhjpbhj
I'm interested in whether Apple will do anything about the use of the "Mac
share icon" \- it looks like both copyright infringement of this particular
logo and contributory infringement (equipping others to use works without a
license). My guess is they'll never know.

------
guard-of-terra
Next step - convert real-life video to textured triangles?

------
CyberDildonics
Are these Show HN posts payed ads or the stealthy kind?

------
peff
How does it compare to
[http://potrace.sourceforge.net/](http://potrace.sourceforge.net/) ?

~~~
bazzargh
It's the same codebase, or at least closely related. Image Vectorizer's tracer
is produced by Icosasoft, which is the company owned by the guy who wrote
potrace (and licenses the non-GPL version)

------
Mtinie
I purchased the app because it's a problem that I've always hoped I'd find a
solution for. However, I feel like I'm missing something fundamental...

    
    
      1. Import .png file[1] that I'd like to convert to a vector image.
    
      2. Click "Vectorize"
    

...and the resulting output is a black square.

I tried a couple of other .png and .jpeg files of different icons that I had
and I'm getting the same result. After that I opened up Photoshop and
converted the original icon from RGB to Greyscale and then exported it I tried
again -- same outcome as the first attempt.

Definitely not a great first experience.

\-- [1]
[https://nubits.com/sites/all/themes/nubits/assets/img/home/h...](https://nubits.com/sites/all/themes/nubits/assets/img/home/hero-
logo.png)

~~~
selinger
@Mtinie: sorry about that. You have encountered a rare bug in Image Vectorizer
1.4; this happens very infrequently and usually only after Image Vectorizer
has been open for a long time. But sometimes it can also happen sooner. It
seems to be caused by an underlying Cocoa bug, and I am working on fixing
this.

Fortunately, there is a simple solution: just close and re-open the
application. If this doesn't work for you, please let me know.

Here is the output from your image:

[http://image-vectorizer.com/downloads/hero-logo.pdf](http://image-
vectorizer.com/downloads/hero-logo.pdf)

Thanks, -- Peter (Image Vectorizer)

------
Animats
Inkscape, which is free software and runs on both Windows and Linux, has a
reasonably good vectorizer. (It's under Path->Trace Bitmap). You get .SVG
files out.

(I did the first vectorizer for small computers, Autodesk CAD/Camera, in 1983.
Vectorizing E-size drawings in 640K was the hardest part of the problem.)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
IIRC Inkscape's trace is based on potrace originally (or uses it under the
skin?). It can/does also use autotrace too.

[http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Tools#Alternatives_t...](http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Tools#Alternatives_to_Potrace_.28Autotrace_and_Frontline.29)

~~~
pan69
Looking in the footer of the website. This product also seems to be using
potrace.

